

Ask HN: Where to look for QA engineers? - cjbarber

Hey guys,<p>Where do people look for QA engineers as opposed to standard software engineers? A company that I&#x27;m friends with asked me about this, but I have zero clue where to start.
======
cjbarber
On the off chance you are one, I'm chris.barber@alumni.stanford.edu :)

------
dennyzhang
Post a position to linkedin or twitter?

